# Lithium Battery Cost to Drop to Under $400/kWh



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Aren't CALBs already $450/kWh? And A123s are less?

Considering the speed it's been dropping, I feel that 8 years is a LOT of time.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

somanywelps said:


> Aren't CALBs already $450/kWh? And A123s are less?
> 
> Considering the speed it's been dropping, I feel that 8 years is a LOT of time.


a123 20ah 12$ 

187 $/kwh 

12/(3.2x20)xk


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

You mean grey-market A123's are less. Authorized ones are triple the grey price.


----------

